# IUI - Cyst!



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello.
I hope someone can help me. I had my 1st go at iui in April which failed, When i went back for a 2nd go in may we were told that i had a cyst and couldn't go that month. Went back again last week only to be told the cyst was still there. I was given the contraceptive pill to try and shrink it.
So far so straightforward. However i am on day 9 of my cycle and still bleeding! My normal cycle is 4/5 days. It is quite light but with bright red blood. (sorry if tmi). Is this normal? I just want to be able to go for my 2nd iui next month.
Thanx Starr xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi starr

sorry to hear about cyst i to had a cyst and they also put me on the pill and it did go away i wanted to waish you all the luck in the world with your treatment 
love always lilly xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

HI Lilly and Chick
Thanx for the advice, i'm sure that it is nothing. 
Still bleeding today, have called the clinic and am waiting for a call back
Love Starr xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr honey, I hope you get someone to help put your mind at rest or make an appointment to make sure everything is ok.

Hopefully its just the confused hormones with uuo starting the pill or the cyst going away and nothing to worry about, thinking of u x


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have cyst also,, but i have been advised to leave it,, must have had atleast 6 scans and it has stayed the same,,, about to start IUI,, cyst not a concern..

good luck


----------

